# Divorcing my egyptian husband



## peggy94

Hi,

I am British and my husband is Egyptian, we’ve been married six years and live in the UK which my husband is here on a spouse visa. Our marriage has now broken down due to finding out my husband has been unfaithful and pursued a relationship with another women as well as myself. We no longer see each other and live separately. We married in Cairo at the ministry of justice/foreign affairs, I’ve contacted the Egyptian consulate in London and they’ve advised that as our marriage was registered in the UK we can proceed with the divorce in London but we must go to the consulate in London together along with two Egyptian witnesses. However neither of us have Egyptian friends or family in the UK so this is not possible. The consulate have advised I’d need to go through a lawyer in Egypt to divorce in Egypt but what is the process of this, can anyone recommend a lawyer? Also what is the likely cost of this? 

I’d appreciate any help/advice/recommendations.

Thank you.


----------



## hurghadapat

peggy94 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am British and my husband is Egyptian, we’ve been married six years and live in the UK which my husband is here on a spouse visa. Our marriage has now broken down due to finding out my husband has been unfaithful and pursued a relationship with another women as well as myself. We no longer see each other and live separately. We married in Cairo at the ministry of justice/foreign affairs, I’ve contacted the Egyptian consulate in London and they’ve advised that as our marriage was registered in the UK we can proceed with the divorce in London but we must go to the consulate in London together along with two Egyptian witnesses. However neither of us have Egyptian friends or family in the UK so this is not possible. The consulate have advised I’d need to go through a lawyer in Egypt to divorce in Egypt but what is the process of this, can anyone recommend a lawyer? Also what is the likely cost of this?
> 
> I’d appreciate any help/advice/recommendations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.



This forum is extremely quiet at the moment so just incase you don't get an answer try asking on this group...........https://www.facebook.com/groups/1617656488449715/


----------



## Daprince86

Crappy situation..sorry about that. As if Egyptian regulations are not hard enough on Egyptians, we have to make it just as bad for foreigners as well. I am not sure what the divorce process is but it is easy to find out. I have a bunch of lawyers that work in my company, I can translate for you. I don't require anything from you, I just feel bad for foreigners when they get into legal limbo here. You would just have to compensate my lawyer which shouldn't be much. Let me know if you still need help.

Good luck


----------

